# Turkey Dinner!



## lawrence1

Tagged this Hen about ten minutes after fly down time. Fighting purrs worked again!

Rem 1187sp, Hastings .665 extended choke tube, Winchester Longbeard XR #5 shot, about 25 yards.


----------



## Bass&Bucks

Getting it done in the fall! Nice!


----------



## garhtr

Nice job ! 
How are you planning on cooking it ?
I smoked one and it tasted great but I let it get a little too dry. My favorite is to slice the meat bread it,fry and make gravy in the skillet and pour over the fried bird, excellent.
I'll be out this W/E.
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## fireline

good job, I cook mine like garhtr and its always tasty.


----------



## lawrence1

Thanks for the compliments!

All ready cooked it up and it's gone. Lol Invited some family over and it got devoured. I cut the breast and thigh meat out, dipped it in egg, shook it in a bag of pancake mix and deep fried it in peanut oil. Delicious! I cut it into strips no more than an inch thick, that way when the outside is brown it's done on the inside.


----------



## meats52

Nice job. There were some in my yard 3 days last week. They were eating under bird feeder. I turkey hunt in the spring but not to much in the fall.


----------



## Shad Rap

lawrence1 said:


> Thanks for the compliments!
> 
> All ready cooked it up and it's gone. Lol Invited some family over and it got devoured. I cut the breast and thigh meat out, dipped it in egg, shook it in a bag of pancake mix and deep fried it in peanut oil. Delicious! I cut it into strips no more than an inch thick, that way when the outside is brown it's done on the inside.


That my friend is the best way to cook it...period.


----------



## Pooch

Meats, what are ya doing???? Getcha one of those for the fryer, lol.


----------



## meats52

Pooch said:


> Meats, what are ya doing???? Getcha one of those for the fryer, lol.


Yea, I know. I haven't bought my fall tag yet. These birds are roosting along the Mahoning river and making their way up to my house between 8:30 and 9:00. The woods behind my house is posted but I have permission to hunt it. I have shot a few gobblers behind my house in the spring but I haven't really hunted it in the fall.


----------



## Pooch

Get one where you took the pic. No need for a tag right.


----------



## meats52

Pooch said:


> Get one where you took the pic. No need for a tag right.


Lol, I took the pictures from my kitchen window. I'll probably get a tag and hunt the woods between the river and my house. I couldn't shoot one there because I could be accused of baiting them with the bird seed that falls out of the bird feeder that's on the top of the pole in the picture.


----------



## Pooch

You could shoot them on the grounds of trespassing and stealing the birds food.


----------

